# Trolling motor install



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to install a bow mount trolling motor on my little boat. 
I'm looking for tips or advice on how to properly install it. Do you all use some kind of backing plate? also do most of you us plugs or wire it straight to the battery? Pics of your set up would would help . I did a search online and got some ideas .

thank you
Oscar:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I installed mine 2 years ago using a piece of starboard under the mount just to make it flush on the deck. It is wired directly to the battery. I highly recommend a fuse breaker as directed by the manufacture. It costs about $50 but well worth it. Trust me when I say, I learned the hard way! 

Would help if you post a picture of the boat.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill post a pic tomorrow its to dark now is the starboard just under the mount or under the deck as well? Ill be sure to get that breaker
thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

pics I had on my phone

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It depends on if you want to remove the TM or not?

I don't and hard wire it thru a Master ON/OFF switch and a 50amp surface mount Circuit Breaker.

By having the ON/OFF switch there have been less problems with galvanic corrosion on units that I have installed.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would rather hard wire it like you mentioned. when you mount it do you add a backing of some sort under the deck? also I don't think the small acess hatch will allow me.enough room for nuts or a backing plate how can I get around that?
thank you

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We use 1/4 x 20 toggle bolts, work just like a sheet rock molly, gives you a 2 inch stainless backing nut, it looks like you might need to move the nav light as well, give me a call and ill be glad to explain how we do it..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

better picture what do you all think?

Kenny I dont have a motor yet once I do ill probly give u a call

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Oscar, got sd card, finally got it to work, operator error. You done a good job in setting it up and I owe you one. By the way love the pics of your boat, that is going to be one bad bay boat. Check out the isolator bolts that is offered for trolling motor installation. I have never mounted a trolling motor without using them. You won't have to worry about reaching in your access panel. It takes alot of shock off of your deck. And I'm know expert but why wouldn't you mount your trolling motor bracket straight to port side of decking. When you get your new motor, if your trailer allows go ahead and open your tm to users position, where the motor won't hit trailer and position it where you got shaft clearance and get somebody to hold and measure distance then mark holes. When folded up tiller handle should be facing inside, prop should be facing outside with clearance to spin. Hope this helps.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great BAMBAM! I'm glad you got it to work I was kinda bummed and thought I did something wrong. Did all the spots show up that I put in the card? I don't know how accurate they are but most should put you very close to the location you want.Thanks for the tips ill look into them.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

10-4 I think they are going to be fine. We finally got it programed and it lit up like a christmas tree. On my HDS, all we did is plugged the card in and it worked. On this Eagle, we had to go back to the manual and do everything but jack it off to make it work. Oh yeah, you got to get a pollin platform for that boat. Oh yeah one more thing, we went out in Pensacola, Shoreline Park, went out the pass about 4 or 5 miles, I think this boat is going to be fine then again it was calm out there or seemed calm, I didn't get the card until Sat. when we got home. On call this weekend, so I can't fish but I will be ready the next. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem glad I could help


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Mounting the TM will be the easy part. Wire routing....Well that's another subject.

I'd remove the Bow light and put Shark Eye's in it. That Bow light will be hidden behind the TM anyway.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd take it to a shop and have it done correctly. Trust me I've installed a couple myself and regretted it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I'd take it to a shop and have it done correctly. Trust me I've installed a couple myself and regretted it.


I did mine in a half hour or so,that included running new/bigger wire and installing a new/different plug. As a bonus the old trolly plug is now my spot light plug in.:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Those are pretty cool xshark what other options do I have fore replacing that light?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> I'd remove the Bow light and put Shark Eye's in it. That Bow light will be hidden behind the TM anyway.



What is "Shark Eye's"??:001_huh:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.iboats.com/TH-Marine-1nm...Lights/dm/session_id.646269638--view_id.49244


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.marinecarpeting.com/shark-eye-navigation-lights-with-bezels.html


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool. I have some old ones off a boat I scrapped.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice! 
I've seen some boats with navigation lights on the console is that legal?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> nice!
> I've seen some boats with navigation lights on the console is that legal?
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=navRulesContent#rule1

Scroll down to rule # 21 it shows a "boat" just below that and what area the lights are supposed to light up.I had about 10 pages up trying to find that out fer ya.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it's legal, but it can give you night blindness, as it reflects back off the insides of the deck.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

makes sense I didn't think about that. how much would it run me for you to install some shark eyes?.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> What is "Shark Eye's"??:001_huh:












Riv-nuts installed so I can use machine screws in this alum boat.











Outside view










Inside view











Finished view











A additional note when using Shark Eye Lights.

These lights are all made overseas...Then they are repackaged by different places. The gasket's that are supplied are to thin. A new thicker gasket must be made. This makes them seal and protects your paint or gellcoat from that sharp lip around them.



















Here they are in a Mako











Here they are being Mocked up in my Mako before paint.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> makes sense I didn't think about that. how much would it run me for you to install some shark eyes?.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


I'd have to look at it. It depends on the wiring and ability to get to it....That's always the hard part.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm Getting closer I think I have just about everything I need . I am very lost about the wiring If I could mount my battery in the front Hatch I think i can figure out the rest but my battery Is a little to tall to fit in there. I was looking around to see how they ran the wires for the Bow light and cant seem to figure that out ..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

X-shark what type of connector do you reccomend for larger guage wire being used in marine applications?
thank you

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

where locally can I buy the larger guage wire for the trolling motor?
thank you

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> X-shark what type of connector do you reccomend for larger guage wire being used in marine applications?
> thank you
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



Large Ring eye's......Do Not......I repeat.....Do Not use Copper one's that are NOT tinned. They will corrode and there are tons of boats out there that have Non Tinned end's.  That is a Penny Saved and a Pound Foolish.

This Power port is a good example....It has safety boots on it....They were not put on for the pix.










This is a Blue Seas Cable Clam. This allows the cable to come thru the deck. It is insulated and watertite. It is also easy to remove / replace the wiring should that ever be necessary. No Stainless clamshell chocked for of Silicone.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to talk to me today Kenny. I made a list of things for my wife to purchase not sure what she has purchased already If there is anything left ill be sure to get it from you.

In case anyone else didn't know Kenny ( emerald coast marine) sells everything you need for your trolling motor install. Had I known that I would have just gone to him and purchased everything at once ( Plus he can explain the install to you = Priceless)
thanks again Kenny


----------

